# New to forum / 2021 soil test.



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

New to Forum and in process of adding new life to my lawn and gardens.
Now of course I dont find the forum until after I start the process.
I was also a bit put back at reading 
MySoil test kits are not "liked" here on this forum
I wanted to send soil samples to local University Extension but that was suspended all through covid and I only recently heard they are back in full swing. So come spring I will send in new samples.
With that said I hope to get my yard and garden back into great shape. My last soil test before the recent MySoil test was in 2011
2019 after getting the lawn care service proposal and their prices went up far more than I could now justify. I decided to really get back into the yard. Took the money I would have spent on the service and went at it.
2020 was a bit of a no improvement and ad 2021 rolled along I got more into it.
So I know MySoil testing is not the preferred here its what I have to start.
I added the recommended amounts of lime and have been using Lesco Fert.
When the rains stop I plan on putting down Lesco winter fert. Then I will be getting fresh samples off to the The university to see the results of the lime .


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Wait until at least the spring before doing another soil test. If you get lime particles in your sample, it will skew the results.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

I have to find my spring 2022 results but heres the most recent from WayPoint. Waypoint Received my sample 10am yesterday and I got the results today at 2pm. Thats pretty impressive: need to figure out how to get it from email to here….BRB


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Posted above my latest soil sample.
Now to just fine tune and maintain.
Should I be adding any micro nutrients


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You could add some epsom at 2lb/k for magnesium


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Why Magnesium?

I added the recommended amounts of lime
How much lime did you apply after the mysoil test? When? How much did they recommend?


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

robjak said:


> Why Magnesium?
> 
> I added the recommended amounts of lime
> How much lime did you apply after the mysoil test? When? How much did they recommend?


MySoil did not have any Lime amounts recommended? I applied 1000lbs Dolomitic lime over 18,000 sqft fall 2021 I assume because of the Mg being low at the time.
Since then I did the "4 step routine" Using lesco Products....probably to much N over all

fall 2021 18,000 sqft lawn Lesco All Pro Teams select seed 
1000lbs Dr soil Dolomitic lime , Oct 2021 Lesco 25-0-6 w 5% iron

2022
March Lesco 19-0-6 with Dimensions May 19-0-6 with Dimensions May applied "quick acting lime" From Lesco name escapes me at the moment. 1 50lb bag covers 10k sqft I did 2 bags ?
July Lesco 24-0-8 with grub control

Edit: Applied 
AMPex Hi Cal lime 2 50lb bags says 1 bag does 8500 sqft

I really need to start logging this stuff better. Im always running around and try to keep this info in my head.


----------

